# Tie out a dog I need help



## mewlittle (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi I don't want rude comments or rude replys thanks ,I moved to a trailer park in jun this year with no dogs but on Aug 12th this year someone dumbed a dog off and she ran in are trailer we decided to keep her she is a 52 lb black lab around 7-9 yrs old we got her vetted etc I can't just take her for a walk because she would just stand there for 10+ mins and I have asthma I had 2 asthma attacks in 1 week of walking her because she refuses to move or potty on walks so I decided just to tie her out for like 1-3 hrs at a time to go potty because she takes awhile to go every time i put her on the chain and leash thats on the stake she would walk in cycles around the stake and tie her self up if she doesn't do that she gets her back leg wapped around the leash part how do I stop that from happening? She likes being out there then over the walks she is warring a harness I hook her up to the harness not to her collar in fear of her chocking herself does anyone have any advice on tie out leashes chains etc to prevent the 2 things from happening? I dont have a big yard and fencing here is not allowed thanks everyone.


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

Her chain is getting tied around the stake? That may be a stake problem, is it designed for tethering dogs? How is the chain attached, does it have a clip or did you just tie it to the tether in a knot?

I would not use a leash at all, either attach her directly to the chain or buy a cable tether instead. These should not wrap around limbs easily like a nylon leash does.

This site has info on making a chain set up, skip down to "basics of chain or cable set-up and care"
Official Pit Bull Site of Diane Jessup


My dog loved to be tethered, he'd sunbathe for hours. So I have no issues with it. It doesn't take the place of walks IMO (they don't necassarily exercise while tied out) but it's fine for potty breaks and just hanging out as long as someone is supervising.


----------



## mewlittle (Mar 18, 2013)

Wen I tie her out she well pace from one end to the other for like 10-15 mins then stands there and does it again and I don't have a long enough chain so i'm using a leash to lengthen it so she has more room to walk around tell i can get a chain and the stake was there wen we moved in its a metal stick coming out of the ground I loop the small chain around it the clip isn't big enough to clip directly on the stake


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

I used to have a time out that could go around a tree for my dog to be on. That one was so pretty simple and she never really got it tangled up. I have also seen th tie out steaks with a loose top where you attach the lead. That makes it less likely for your dog to get tangled up.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i'm not one for leaving a dog outside but if you have to leave your dog outside i recommend building
the dog a kennel. if you build a kennel you have to make sure the dog can't climb out, dig out or
open the door.

i think the best tie-out is the cable version with swivels on the collar and the cable. providing
shade is helpful.


----------



## mewlittle (Mar 18, 2013)

I bought one of those cable cord tie out things not sure of it's actual name for it hasn't got her foot caught on it yet i hope this thing last awhile it costed like 15 dollars for a 30 foot one and i would of got the chain but it was 70 bucks :/


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

what are you usuing instead of the chain?



mewlittle said:


> I bought one of those cable cord tie out things not sure of it's actual name for it hasn't got her foot caught on it yet i hope this thing last awhile it costed like 15 dollars for a 30 foot one and i would of got the chain but it was 70 bucks :/


----------



## mewlittle (Mar 18, 2013)

A dog tie out cable whire thing there hard to explain its made by Scott


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Oh wow. I've never had an issue with my dog wrapping it around their legs. That does seem like it could be an issue though. Maybe a thicker wire would be less likely to be bent around their legs?


----------



## mewlittle (Mar 18, 2013)

I was using a nylon leash at first then switched to the cable cord thing the cable didn't wrap around her leg tell the last time I tied her out the maintenance guy for the trailer park bought chicken wire and some other things and made a fenched in area for Zierriah since 75% of the back of are trailer was fenched already he chicken wired the rest that wasn't now zierriah got a big back yard to room around in with out being tied up i just hope she don't escape what we made lol I tried uploading a pic of it but it won't let me with this ipad :/


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Well that's good. I'm glad you've kind of solved the problem there. A small back yard is better than no backyard at all. Haha.


----------



## mewlittle (Mar 18, 2013)

It's bigger yard then what she had when she was tied up


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Definitely. And she won't get anything wrapped around her leg. Always a good thing. Haha.


----------



## Snowflakes (Aug 23, 2014)

mewlittle said:


> Hi I don't want rude comments or rude replys thanks ,I moved to a trailer park in jun this year with no dogs but on Aug 12th this year someone dumbed a dog off and she ran in are trailer we decided to keep her she is a 52 lb black lab around 7-9 yrs old we got her vetted etc I can't just take her for a walk because she would just stand there for 10+ mins and I have asthma I had 2 asthma attacks in 1 week of walking her because she refuses to move or potty on walks so I decided just to tie her out for like 1-3 hrs at a time to go potty because she takes awhile to go every time i put her on the chain and leash thats on the stake she would walk in cycles around the stake and tie her self up if she doesn't do that she gets her back leg wapped around the leash part how do I stop that from happening? /QUOTE]
> 
> First of all. Thank you for adopting your pet lab and experience pet parenting. I would suggest while on potty break, give her something to occupy her attention, contain her in one spot and prevent her from strangling her body parts unto the leash. Something to gnaw on like a bone, a Kong treat, a hard tree branch or stick or a raw hide bone. The bone or toy will contain her in one spot and limit her movements in circles.
> 
> Hope it does the trick and take care!


----------



## mewlittle (Mar 18, 2013)

Snowflake she aint on a tie out leash or cable anymore she has a big yard thats fenched in she does pace back and forth lol but i dont have to worrie about her wrapping her feet no more and yes im going to get her stuff to be entertained outside


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Awesome! Glad she's got a fenced yard to hang out in now


----------



## Mollie_Jax (Aug 28, 2014)

we use one to let our two dogs out and they wrapp it up around everything. If you have a open area you shouldn't have a problem with it.


----------



## Snowflakes (Aug 23, 2014)

mewlittle said:


> Snowflake she aint on a tie out leash or cable anymore she has a big yard thats fenched in she does pace back and forth lol but i dont have to worrie about her wrapping her feet no more and yes im going to get her stuff to be entertained outside


Oh I'm so glad to hear about this!


----------



## mewlittle (Mar 18, 2013)

Yep we I tried bringing her in a couple nights ago she was fighting me we wanted to stay out lol I made her come in lol I think she likes the fence in area


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 14, 2013)

So glad it's going well with the fenced-in area! What a cute dog. Lover the "older" dogs with the gray faces.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

mewlittle said:


> Yep we I tried bringing her in a couple nights ago she was fighting me we wanted to stay out lol I made her come in lol I think she likes the fence in area


Haha. That's really cute.


----------

